# Ekli liste düzenlenirken ürünün bitkisel gida veya yem veya gida ile temas eden madde/malzeme olmasi durumu dikkate alinarak "... Insan tüketimine..."



## helfgott2666

I speak no Turkish. Could someone please help me with the meaning of this sentence as well? Thx in advance!


----------



## hcanbyrm

while organising the list be aware that which is forage, food etc. is okay for the "human consumption

But I am not sure If It is something different. You can share more context about.  If you did not satisfied with that answer.


----------



## helfgott2666

It is about a list attached containing a description of the products (candies), that is, names, ingredients, producer, storage conditions. So I{m still trying to figure out what it exactly means.


----------



## hcanbyrm

owkay. Could you post more information where It context has.  It seems something missing tho.


----------



## helfgott2666

It´s just an asterisk or note at the end of the page


----------



## hcanbyrm

It might be a warn. Like If your candies have something allergic symptoms for anyone. You should indicate that.


----------



## helfgott2666

Ok


----------



## helfgott2666

Many many thanks to you for your kind help, hcanbyrm!


----------



## hcanbyrm

You are welcome )


----------

